

Show HN: My first web app - A Better Queue: Netflix + Rotten Tomatoes mashup - jkym
http://abetterqueue.com

======
mkelley
I really like it, although I would change the "years between" slider-type
control you used to something more standard, and I would add some better
styling to the tomato-meter slider... and well to the whole filter settings
panel... but other than that, it's pretty Awesome. I could and will definitely
use it... I am forever having a hard time finding a good movie to watch on
Netflix.

~~~
jkym
Thanks, and thanks for the suggestions! There will be some changes to those
sliders in the near future. (JQuery was my first choice for those, but it's
now proving to be an aesthetic and responsive issue.) I _might_ redesign it
with Twitter bootstrap, which would help with overall UI and design.

------
hello_asdf
Hey I don't watch a lot of movies, but I love tv shows. Any thoughts on
incorporating metacritic as a backup when rotten tomatoes isn't available?
That would be amazing. Also preferably use the user score, because critic
reviews are pretty bad. Take for example Firefly, there's not even a critic
score for it, however there is a very accurate 9.6 user score :)

~~~
jkym
Good point. If I did, it would be a sister site separate from this Rotten
Tomatoes based thing. I'm trying to keep it as simple and uncluttered as
possible.

Cheers.

------
jkym
A little write up here: [http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/4/2999889/better-
queue-netfli...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/4/2999889/better-queue-
netflix-rotten-tomatoes-ratings)

------
ovechtrick
Absolutely will be using this. Excellent. Much needed!

